# Calculus



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Please die.

Love,
Scrub Ducky


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

Calculus is the ****!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

When I took Calculus in high school I was like, "Damn thats so cool."


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Please die.
> 
> Love,
> Scrub Ducky


I'm with you Ducky. I took two semesters of it and after each one I was ready to kill my professors simply because of their association with such evil :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Qolselanu said:


> When I took Calculus in high school I was like, "Damn thats so cool."





LarryDavid said:


> Calculus is the @#%$!


I see. Have you guys ever been diagnosed with psychosis in the past?

Qolselanu - have you taken it in college yet? Is it harder than highschool? One of my cousins is a senior in highschool and is taking calc, he claims its easy.



Cerberus said:


> Sucka!!! I got out of the math game this semester -- no damn math for me.


Were you planning it that way? Or you just need a break?

I would have taken a break from math this semester but I was planning on knocking out physics this summer and calc is a prereq for that so uguguguggugug.



kikachuck said:


> I'm with you Ducky. I took two semesters of it and after each one I was ready to kill my professors simply because of their association with such evil :lol


haha...well im glad to hear you got through it at least. and you turned out ok, no long term damage as far as i can tell. :b still have any nightmares though?

my main problem is i have a weak trig background. alegbra is strong but so far it seems to involve more trig. yay.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> haha...well im glad to hear you got through it at least. and you turned out ok, no long term damage as far as i can tell. :b still have any nightmares though?


We use a lot of things that involve calculus in economics and every time we have to do marginal units (i.e slope i.e derivatives) I break into a cold sweat :lol

I also had a class last semester where the professor brought up how we could use integration (calc II) when looking at some of the material. I still have nightmares about that :b

But actually, on more than one occasion I've found calc I stuff to be extremely useful and helped me get stuff done quicker than if I had used non-calculus methods.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I like Calculus. I'm taking two calculus courses this semester and have taken one each of the three previous semesters.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ugh Calculus. I passed the first level of Calculus and I'm never taking anymore math ever if I can help it.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> I see. Have you guys ever been diagnosed with psychosis in the past?
> 
> Qolselanu - have you taken it in college yet? Is it harder than highschool? One of my cousins is a senior in highschool and is taking calc, he claims its easy.


First off: I am actually madness maddened. And I havnt taken Calculus in college quite yet, so i cant say how it is in college.


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

It could be worse, like my Adv. Calc class I took to finish up my math degree... where you prove why things are true in Calc. I don't know, I really dreaded calc too in high school, but once I put the whole bad rep about calc aside and just tried to learn the material it wasn't bad at all. Good luck though!


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

A lot of people take Calculus in community college, where the exams are very straight forward, during summer and transfer the credit back to their own colleges. I had a professor that used the textbook examples as the exam questions. Therefore I got As even though I was so dumb in math.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i love calc. that was my fun class. i finished calc 1-3. surprisingly i got an A in all 3 classes. i should have majored in math or something...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Calculus*



gottagetthrough said:


> It could be worse, like my Adv. Calc class I took to finish up my math degree... *where you prove why things are true in Calc.* I don't know, I really dreaded calc too in high school, but once I put the whole bad rep about calc aside and just tried to learn the material it wasn't bad at all. Good luck though!


We had to do that (bolded stuff) in my regular Calc I class. We had problems like "Prove this theorem." They called it "new math." New math sucked more than the old math.

Anyway, Calc III was my math limit. I flunked it twice and dropped it the third time.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

oh wow, that is just not right. in my opinion proofs related to calculus should really be pushed to later on in a math degree curriculum, maybe after calc 3, but certainly not in the first calc class.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Calculus*



Hypatia said:


> gottagetthrough said:
> 
> 
> > It could be worse, like my Adv. Calc class I took to finish up my math degree... *where you prove why things are true in Calc.* I don't know, I really dreaded calc too in high school, but once I put the whole bad rep about calc aside and just tried to learn the material it wasn't bad at all. Good luck though!
> ...


We're going to be doing that too...So its not typical of an early Calc course? My college is also doing some new thing with calc where most of the questions are word problems and they all are slighty different as far as the set up, so its not just straight calc. uke

*daaaaave with 5 a's*- Really? Why at the same time? Major?

* sonya99* - heh, thats my plan too. this is the last math class ill ever have to take as far as i know.

*Karla* thats cool...i have an idea! how about you pose as me and do all my work and take all my tests?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes I'm a math major. I'm taking Advanced Calc which is basically proving calc like another member mentioned and then another Calc class. I took Calc 1-3 already.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i absolutely hate calculus. i've failed every calculus class i've taken in college so far. and i'm an engineering major!


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

just finished calc 3 this past semeser. now i need to take a diff. equations class.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im so sick of calculus im taking it for my sixth and last shot/


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a horrible time with Calculus. The Calc program sucks at my university. 

When I took Calc I (mainly differentiation), I got a C+ (whereas I aced all of my other courses). When I took Calc II (mainly integration), I studied 3 weeks for the final exam, and miraculously managed to ace the course (the class average was a C+). It's terrible that all incoming science students are forced to take such a GPA killer! :mum


----------

